# picking  (warehousing of merchandise)



## birder

In a warehousing contract we have:
 
La Mercancía será ubicada en el almacén, bien en estanterías metálicas para palets o bien en estanterías o *carros de picking* (en función de las características del material).
 
What are *carros de picking* ? Thank you.


----------



## jasminasul

Forklifts?


----------



## Andoush

Ya que se trata de dónde colocar la mercancía (dónde almacenarla) me pregunto si no se trata de algo así.
"Picking carts"


----------



## birder

In a contract for the reception and warehousing of merchandise we have:

La Mercancía será ubicada en el almacén, bien en estanterías metálicas para palets o bien en estanterías o *carros de picking* (en función de las características del material). 

What are these, and what is *picking* and *prepicking* as used in Spanish? 

Spanish word with a K in the middle?


----------



## Andoush

¿Te has fijado en tu otro hilo "carros de picking"? )

En cuanto a "picking" y "prepicking" vamos a necesitar más contexto, por favor.


----------



## pops91710

Yo tengo mucha experiencia con los carros de picking. Trabajaba en una warehouse por 30 años. Vease aqui http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3F_adv_prop%3Dimage%26va%3D%252Bcarros%2Bde%2Bpicking%26fr%3Dyfp-t-701&w=420&h=364&imgurl=www.logismarket.es%2Fip%2Fcomansa-carro-modular-imprescindibles-en-cualquier-almacen-taller-centro-de-distribucion-paqueteria-etc-396524-FGR.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.logismarket.es%2Fcomansa%2Fcarro-modular%2F803175516-9109420-p.html&size=27KB&name=...+barras+carro...&p=%2Bcarros+de+picking&oid=3d35afd54098995041436d3f3c7902ab&fr2=&no=5&tt=148&sigr=12817c5va&sigi=14c2pmpgd&sigb=131e9pbgd&.crumb=.M6T0Z5oA.0


----------



## birder

Thank you but now I am more confused than ever because the same document talks about PICKING in the follwing senses:

Toda entrada de mercancía en depósito o compra *("Mercancía Prepicking")*
deberá ser planificada por XXX con un mínimo de 48 horas de antelación. En el caso de Mercancía *Prepicking*, XXX deberá notificar a YYY con la misma antelación la fecha prevista para la preparación de pedidos.

Se reportará a XXX un fichero de cierre de campaña donde se detallara el stock final (stock sobrante tras *picking* + devoluciones aptas/no aptas).


*4.10 Errores de picking*​

En caso de producirse un porcentaje de errores mensual en la preparación de Pedidos superior a la ponderación entre el 0,2% para las Campañas con código de barras y el 0,5% para las Campañas sin código de barras de ese mes se aplicará un descuento del 5% sobre el importe en factura del picking (conceptos de coste por pedido y referencia) a descontar al mes siguiente

De la misma forma un porcentaje igual o inferior de errores a esta misma cifra ponderada se bonificará con un extra pago del 5% de la facturación por *picking* (conceptos de coste por pedido y referencia) de ese mes a facturar al mes siguiente.

Etc., etc.


----------



## pops91710

I do not understand what it is that confuses you. Order selecting is referred to as picking, the entire process is called picking, even the order selectors are called pickers. Any carts used are called pick carts or picking carts, in fact all equipment relative to picking orders is called picking equipment, including the aisles that are called pick aisles or picking aisles. Picking is the process.


----------



## birder

OK, pops, I appreciate the clarification. I am not a warehouseman and just never located the word in any of my Spanish resources, Collins, WR, Webster on-line, Larousse en esp., Rances, etc.

As the old saying goes: The simplest solution is usually the correct one.

Thank you all.


----------



## Rotwang

I had been working in something about warehousing, and there people called "picking" the zone of the warehouse where we had small parts like screws. They where called picking, as someone explained to me, because they where not in carts, they where picked by workers in small boxes before starting the production batch.

If my explanation isn't understood, tell me and I'll try again.


----------



## birder

That was quite clear, Rotwang. Welcome to WR


----------



## pops91710

birder said:


> OK, pops, I appreciate the clarification. I am not a warehouseman and just never located the word in any of my Spanish resources, Collins, WR, Webster on-line, Larousse en esp., Rances, etc.
> 
> As the old saying goes: The simplest solution is usually the correct one.
> 
> Thank you all.


 
You are welcome! If I can ever be of help again, please let me know! I worked thirty years in the business setting up pick slots, pick aisles, racks, and even maintaining those pesky little pick carts and pallet trucks for picking the larger stuffs.


----------



## search24mk

Kindly PM me a few more information regarding the same. It's much appreciated.


----------



## birder

Thanks for the offer, search, but the document has already been sent off.

Welcome to WR!


----------

